# Bud leakage????????



## sweetnug (Apr 7, 2008)

I have 75% of my plants that are very close to harvest that are excreting a brown oily substance.  It is located toward the top of the main cola, it looks like a very small droplet on the leaf.  It is definitely from the bud.  I have never seen anything like this.  I would post a pic but I dont have a good enough camera to get that close and clear.  The "liquid" is amber and kinda clearish.  I tasted it and it was sweet and had a distinct aftertaste.  The plants got a heat problem a month into flower and are 2 weeks behind, didn't know if it could be due to stress.  If anyone has seen this help me out.  I am gonna smoke it and see if its got a THC content.  Thanx


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

dude, that is strange. trichomes are amber and clearish, strange leaky amber clearish liquid...id probably smoke it. maybe you grew a THC fountain!


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 7, 2008)

Dude its the craziest dog goned thingever!!  It looks like a leaf is dripping from the tip onto the lower leaf, only on the top nugs!?  I am frying a bit of it and will try it.  If I could post a pic I so would.  Never seen anything like it.  Only rational is maybe stress induced 'resining' to help stay alive longer, I dont know Haha.




> *Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.*


----------



## massproducer (Apr 7, 2008)

It is not resin...Resin does flow, and can not leak like that, it is only contained in the actual trichs. 

If I were you i would check the underside of the plants leaves, as there are many common pests that leave a sap or dew on your leaves when they feed.  Namely whiteflies and aphids.  Give your plant a shake and also inspect the underside of the leaves, but I really would not recommend tasting or smoking this stuff because if it is honeydew from whiteflies or aphids it is basically their crap, aftering drinking the sap from your leaves.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 7, 2008)

Also what is your humidity? Ive seen buds full of water that leaked out of the bud.
I wouuld look indide that bud for mold also.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Apr 7, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I really would not recommend tasting or smoking this stuff because if it is honeydew from whiteflies or aphids it is basically their crap, aftering drinking the sap from your leaves.



Dude, Don't tell him that now, He already tasted it!  But yeah, that's what I was thinking.  It's a honey taste?  Weed is a flower...


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 8, 2008)

id say its mold on the in side of the bud water leaking out hate to here that


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 8, 2008)

But the trichs are milky with minimal amber and they look good.  It tastes sweet as well.  No mold at all!! I am very meticulous.  Anything else you can think of?  Secretion due to stress? IDK


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

We need some pics to diagnose your problem accurately. I've never heard of anything like this before so I'm intrigued. Keep us posted. Try to get some pictures. Take care and be safe.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 8, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> But the trichs are milky with minimal amber and they look good. It tastes sweet as well. No mold at all!! I am very meticulous. Anything else you can think of? Secretion due to stress? IDK


 
Secretions of what???

Have you inspected all of your leaves for tiny bugs?  This is somewhat of a common occurance with pests.  You need to really check, you may even need to get a 10-30x loup, to get a nice look


----------



## Growdude (Apr 9, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> But the trichs are milky with minimal amber and they look good. It tastes sweet as well. No mold at all!! I am very meticulous. Anything else you can think of? Secretion due to stress? IDK


 
What is your humidity at?


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 9, 2008)

I have seen a picture of this... on this forum I believe... or maybe in a magazine?  Either way, it was said to be resin secretion.  I know nothing of why it happens or anything else for that matter.  Well, I do know the way you described it is the exactly the way a resin excretion would be described.


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 9, 2008)

I do not have a camera that is that good to see the droplets.  It is very simple, it looks like a droplet of amber oily liquid.  Its only on the very top of 50% of the nugs.  Also it is a small droplet about 5 times the size of a pinhead only one droplet on them.  Resin secretion sounds like what it could be just never heard of it.  Like I said they were pretty stressed for a couple weeks due to my a/c freezing up, which sucked.  Humidity is 51 % on average.  There are no pests!!!!  I have a 60x scope and have looked at almost all parts.  If there were enough pests to secrete that much '****' then I would most likely be able to see them with the naked eye.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 9, 2008)

Can you borrow a camera?


----------



## dmack (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw this before also in a picture of a cured bud, the resin hardened and it was clear in color. Its resin secretion. Let it be and it should harden


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 9, 2008)

I wish my buds leaked resin...


----------



## Growdude (Apr 9, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I wish my buds leaked resin...


 
You aint the only one :holysheep:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> You aint the only one :holysheep:


Likewise.


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats what I thought, just thought it was a wet dream!!  I put some of it on a paper and let it dry.  Its still a little wet but I will tell ya how it comes out.  Does anyone think its the stress that would do that (heat).


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Have no clue my friend but I'm anxious to how it turns out. Put it in a bowl on top of a nug and see what happens. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks man.. It has to be resin secretion, everything else possible I have thought about and thats the only logical answer.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 10, 2008)

still no pics???

get off your lazy arse STONER!  get us some pics  :hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Any updates yet sweetnug? I am extremely curious as to what this substance was. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 10, 2008)

I understand that you do not think that it is aphids, but i thought that i would just post some info about aphids just so you could review it.

I have honestly never heard of resin seeping out of trichs, actually present day science says that that can not happen.  But who really knows.  

All I ask is that you please just humor me for a second, after you read about these, please just do a very detailed inspection on your plant, thats all i ask.  If you do and you find no signs of aphids, then i will never mention it again...I promise


Aphids are soft, pear-shaped, and very tiny (1/16 to 3/8 inch long).  Aphids usually prefer to feed on succulent young shoots and leaves, although some species occur on flowers, twigs, branches, or even roots.

Damage results primarily from the loss of plant juices, although some aphid species transmit plant viruses or inject toxins into plants while feeding. *Aphids, and certain other plant sap ******* insects, excrete large amounts of honeydew, a sticky substance often seen on leaves, pavement, automobiles, or other surfaces below infested foliage.* Honeydew consists mainly of excess sugar ingested by the insects and passed through the body. Ants are often attracted to the sugary honeydew and occasionally tend the aphids much as man tends cattle; some ants even carry aphids to new plant parts to establish more colonies. Honeydew also attracts flies, wasps, and bees, thus adding a nuisance element for humans. A black sooty mold often grows on plant parts covered with honeydew. This fungus can detract from the plant's appearance and reduce the amount of light reaching leaves (thus reducing photosynthesis).


----------



## massproducer (Apr 10, 2008)

By the way Marijuana resin DOES not taste sweet, it is actually rather bitter.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 11, 2008)

hahahahah two plants and a cup.....


and you ate it  :giggle:


 j/k man


----------



## Cook_ (Apr 11, 2008)

Well w.e masproducer  said last time i grew bud resin was whet and stick... espiaclly and uncured bud but im just a newb


----------

